# Bunny eating cat food?



## samjo08 (Oct 31, 2013)

I totally caught my bunny snacking on my kitten's food this evening! What the heck bunbun?!? He didn't eat a whole bunch of it, but I guess I'm just wondering if I'll have to cage him while the kitten eats from now on? Will it make him sick?


----------



## whitelop (Oct 31, 2013)

My rabbit eats dog food all the time. I know its not great for her but my dog has to be able to eat when he wants to eat or he thinks I'm punishing him. My cats are also inside/outside cats and they come and go, so I can't take their food up or put it up high because they're all old and can't jump anymore. 

Was it dry food or canned food?

I guess if you're able, move the kittens food or put the bowl up and make sure the bun is up while you're feeding the kitten. 
Just make sure you give some extra hay to your bun, to help things move along. 

I think I've figured out with my rabbit, she eats the dog food to get my attention, like if she wants some pellets or something. So its usually when I'm in there, I'll turn and see her stealing a kibble. She's training me to do things for her, when she eats dog food. And sometimes I think she just likes the way it tastes.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 31, 2013)

With both the cat and dog food, can you put it up some where that is only accessible to the animal it's for only? Our dogs get fed twice a day and there feeding station is up pretty high as our small dog is a great dane.


----------



## geekgirl101 (Oct 31, 2013)

Maybe rabbits are evolving into meat eaters? :-/ I caught mine a few weeks ago licking a plate that had a chicken curry on it, and another time they pulled a carton out of the bin that had beef stew and gravy and were licking it clean.


----------



## zombiesue (Nov 1, 2013)

geekgirl101 said:


> Maybe rabbits are evolving into meat eaters? :-/ I caught mine a few weeks ago licking a plate that had a chicken curry on it, and another time they pulled a carton out of the bin that had beef stew and gravy and were licking it clean.



I don't know about that. I offered Tank a slice of pizza once and he was TERRIFIED OF IT...

but maybe. lol!


----------



## rabitgrl (Nov 1, 2013)

I think your bun will be okay. My rabbit was being fed only dog food by his previous owner but so far no ill effects that I or my vet have seen. He also sneaks cat food when able, but I usually put the cat food out of his reach. I am sure this probably would have a negative affect if it went on too long, but once in a while I think it does little to no harm.
I agree with others that you might try putting the cat food up high, where the cat can reach it but the bun cannot.


----------



## samjo08 (Nov 2, 2013)

zombiesue said:


> I don't know about that. I offered Tank a slice of pizza once and he was TERRIFIED OF IT...
> 
> but maybe. lol!



That's hilarious!! Our bun LOVES pizza!! He attacks the box and tries to open it by pulling on the lid or just throwing the entire box. We only let him have bits of cheese pizza though (luckily that's what our girls eat).


----------



## samjo08 (Nov 2, 2013)

rabitgrl said:


> I think your bun will be okay. My rabbit was being fed only dog food by his previous owner but so far no ill effects that I or my vet have seen. He also sneaks cat food when able, but I usually put the cat food out of his reach. I am sure this probably would have a negative affect if it went on too long, but once in a while I think it does little to no harm.
> I agree with others that you might try putting the cat food up high, where the cat can reach it but the bun cannot.



Your poor bunny!! What kind of person would do that? I mean, if you really can't afford bun food, at least let him eat grass and leaves from outside or something! We love picking dandelion leaves and blossoms for our bun in the summer  I'm glad to hear your bun is still perfectly healthy despite that! It definitely makes me feel better; Mr. Bunny seems to have a gut of steel!


----------



## FreezeNkody (Nov 3, 2013)

I caught my Gunner eating dog food last night. He's also new to my household as of yesterday. I picked the food up and offered him his own bowl of bunny food. I did laugh at him though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------

